# Round 3



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife sat down next to me as I was flipping channels.

She asked, "What's on TV?"

I said, "Dust."

And then the fight started...

________________________________

Saturday morning I got up early, quietly dressed, made my lunch, and slipped quietly into the garage. I hooked up the
boat up to the van and proceeded to back out into a torrential
downpour. The wind was blowing 50mph, so I pulled back into the garage, turned on the radio, and discovered that the weather would be bad all day.

I went back into the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back
into bed. I cuddled up to my wife's back; now with a different
anticipation, and whispered, "The weather out there is
terrible."

My loving wife of 5 years replied, "And, can you believe my stupid husband is out fishing in that?"

And that's how the fight started...

_______________________________

My wife was hinting about what she wanted for our upcoming anniversary.

She said, "I want something shiny that goes from 0 to 150 in about 3 seconds."

I bought her a bathroom scale.

And then the fight started......

______________________________

After retiring, I went to the Social Security office to apply for Social Security.

The woman behind the counter asked me for my driver's License to
verify my age.

I looked in my pockets and realized I had left my wallet at home. I told the woman that I was very sorry, but I would have to go home and come back later.

The woman said, 'Unbutton your shirt'.

So I opened my shirt revealing my curly silver hair.

She said, 'That silver hair on your chest is proof enough for
me' and she processed my Social Security application.

When I got home, I excitedly told my wife about my experience at
the Social Security office. She said, 'You should have dropped
your pants. You might have gotten disability too.'

And then the fight started...

________________________________

My wife was standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror.

She was not happy with what she saw and said to me,

"I feel horrible; I look old, fat and ugly. I really need you
to pay me a compliment.'

I replied, "Your eyesight's [beeep] near perfect."

And then the fight started........


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very funny!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are great Don !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks youngdon---some morning humor is nice after chas'in those *&^%* deer around.lol.

Miss K is still laugh'in about the bathroom scale.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad I could get a chuckle out of you two Dave.

Be careful what you wish for I guess.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Dave.....you showed Kim ?????

I am trying to figure out how to errase these !!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heck Brian---Miss K knows pro staff and members by name---geeeesh---I spend way too much time on PT I guess.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ROTFL!!! Love these, Don. Keep em coming!


----------

